# Can my wife get PR status or citizenship before we leave



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

The CIC website is very good...but I'm still confused! I am very lucky in that I am a Canadian citizen by birth, and my kids (2) have applied for Canadian citizenship as a result of that (awaiting correspondence and confirmation back). However, although my wife can get PR status eventually, either as my spouse, or as a FSW in her own right (she is on "the list"), it would be ideal for us if she could apply for employment in advance of our arrival there, as she will find employment more easily and sooner than me, and if we could therefore get her PR status resolved in advance. 

What application should she make, and can she make it now, or are we required to arrive in Canada before a PR application can be submitted? Any route I follow on the CIC website seems to expect me to be there first to sponsor her (we will all travel together when the time is right), or when looking at available jobs, it seems that any employer expects the applicant to be a Canadian citizen or a PR already. 

Can we make her a Canadian PR or citizen before any of us leaves these shores?

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> The CIC website is very good...but I'm still confused! I am very lucky in that I am a Canadian citizen by birth, and my kids (2) have applied for Canadian citizenship as a result of that (awaiting correspondence and confirmation back). However, although my wife can get PR status eventually, either as my spouse, or as a FSW in her own right (she is on "the list"), it would be ideal for us if she could apply for employment in advance of our arrival there, as she will find employment more easily and sooner than me, and if we could therefore get her PR status resolved in advance.
> 
> What application should she make, and can she make it now, or are we required to arrive in Canada before a PR application can be submitted? Any route I follow on the CIC website seems to expect me to be there first to sponsor her (we will all travel together when the time is right), or when looking at available jobs, it seems that any employer expects the applicant to be a Canadian citizen or a PR already.
> 
> ...


To deal with your problem she should make a PR application now using the fact she is on THE LIST. Once approved she just has to make a quick trip to Canada to activate her PR status then she can immediately return home and apply for jobs from there. Once her visa is activated she comes under the 2 out of 5 year rule. FYI, she must activate the visa within 12 months of her medical.


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks very much for that info Auld Yin. Would you have any idea of the likely time scale between making the application (say now!), being called for a medical, then being approved? I understand the timescale set out in the rest of your post in that once approved she must activate it (by visiting Canada) within 12 months of the medical date, then being s.t. the 2 out of 5 rule. Timing for us is sensitive because we may not be able to leave here for personal reasons for some time (family issues etc), but once we CAN go, we would like to have all our ducks in a row already so that we could head off quickly. I am trying not to sound like I want my cake and eat it - it's just that scheduling everything is tricky. But at least I know now what the steps in the schedule should be. Many thanks again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Getting PR status is running, I believe, 6-9 months, but the medicals take place before the end of timescale so you'd have to allow for that.


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

You're a fantastic mine of information and help Auld Yin. Can I just ask one more question please, and it's only for my own information? Although I fully take on board your advice that the best option for her is a FSW application for PR - is the option of sponsorship of a spouse by a citizen only possible if I was living there first (and therefore of no use to us if we all wanted to land there together - or as near as possible to that)? Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> You're a fantastic mine of information and help Auld Yin. Can I just ask one more question please, and it's only for my own information? Although I fully take on board your advice that the best option for her is a FSW application for PR - is the option of sponsorship of a spouse by a citizen only possible if I was living there first (and therefore of no use to us if we all wanted to land there together - or as near as possible to that)? Thanks again in advance.


As a Canadian citizen you may sponsor her while living overseas. You didn't say what your wife did for a living to be on THE LIST but you should keep in mind that the list is changed from time to time..


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> As a Canadian citizen you may sponsor her while living overseas. You didn't say what your wife did for a living to be on THE LIST but you should keep in mind that the list is changed from time to time..


She's a nurse, multi-qualified and multi-experienced,...so no doubt she's on "the list", but from what you say, this is the first time I'm satisfied that we can sponsor her from here....that could be the key to the whole issue of us all arriving there as "legals". At the risk of insulting you (never intended as I'm sure you know by now)....are you sure? Many thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> She's a nurse, multi-qualified and multi-experienced,...so no doubt she's on "the list", but from what you say, this is the first time I'm satisfied that we can sponsor her from here....that could be the key to the whole issue of us all arriving there as "legals". At the risk of insulting you (never intended as I'm sure you know by now)....are you sure? Many thanks.


No problem, I'm not insulted. I'm as sure as I can be. She is your wife and is permitted to enter Canada (your country) to be with you, stay here and work if she so chooses.
Much Good Luck. I trust everything goes well for you all.


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi again Auld Yin, i think I have even better news for me/us! It seems that, after she activates her PR visa in Canada, the 2 out 0f 5 year rule would not apply to my wife, as she would be "with" a Canadian citizen outside Canada (although this time outside Canada would NOT count towards any citizenship application). I checked this on the CIC website, and I think it now ticks all of the boxes for us. 

Applying for a permanent resident card (PR Card) — Initial application, replacement or renewal (IMM 5445)

As you have been so helpful to me with your information, I thought that this might be of use to you too.

Many thanks again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## AllisonVSC (Sep 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> As a Canadian citizen you may sponsor her while living overseas. You didn't say what your wife did for a living to be on THE LIST but you should keep in mind that the list is changed from time to time..


As a citizen you may sponsor her from overseas in the family class stream. Sponsorship processing is currently running about 52 days with applicant processing through London about 8 months (this is an average some are faster). If you do family class instead of economic class, her medical exam must be included in the PR app and you must provide evidence of plans to return to Canada when the PR is approved. Also, she is likely to be admitted to Canada as a visitor if her app is in process, but it is not guaranteed (it is up to the discretion of the immigration officer). She can not work in Canada as a visitor until she gets a work permit or PR status.

CIC website says processing for skilled workers through London is running 20 months (and that's for app received 2008-2010). Provincial nominees are taking about 13 months. Processing times can be found on the cic website.

I think family class is your best bet to a quick (and reasonably assured with genuine relationship and a complete well-produced application) PR process.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You should also be aware, I am pretty sure, in order to nurse in Canada, your wife will need to pass a CNATS examination. I have a friend from Scotland, a psychiatric nurse, who was very high up, and when he relocated to Canada had to sit this exam.

CNATS examination

This examination is only held in Canada and is run four times a year, usually in January, June, August and October. Check with the relevant provincial authority as this may not always be the case.

The exam consists of around 300 multiple choice questions, and is divided into two books, one book is written in the morning and another is written in the afternoon. Three hours is given to complete each book.

Further information and guidelines concerning this exam is available on the Canadian Nurses' Association website.


----------

